# Simple and adaptable shelter



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If I was going to build a shelter with very little help and materials but strong and adaptable for snow country especially I would chose a A-frame construction or a prefab Dome home , the practicality of the A-frame is that with 10 sheets of plywood you have a 20 long x16 feet high wall so 40 sheets will give you your two sides and by using 16 feet long 2x4, you basically don`t waste any material and all can be carry in a pick-up truck to your site.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=A-frame++shelters&qpvt=A-frame++shelters&FORM=IGRE


----------

